# Beef Tongue - A Success!



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I was at the Hispanic market today, and found beef tongue! Despite me not knowing any Spanish and the meat counter guy not knowing any English, I managed to not only buy one whole beef tongue from him, but also got him to cut it into four pieces for me! :biggrin1:
Note to self: Learn Spanish so I can go back for more. :tongue:

Honestly, it looks like cut up fish. But the end pieces of the tongue are very... interesting. You can see the tastebuds LOL

I decided to feed it today and ...

The kids loved it!

Eevee actually chewed it up and worked on it quite a bit, Im guessing the tongue may have been a bit tough? She really seemed to enjoy it though, and even before she got to eat she was going CRAZY - she must have smelled something new 

Iris the kitty enjoyed it too - she chewed it all up and got a good jaw workout from the chunk that I gave her. 

Overall, it went well. I have the other 3 pieces sitting in my freezer now. It was expensive so I think this will have to be a once in a while treat. :redface:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We only get it once in a while. My dogs love it but so does my family! It is great in a crockpot. Wonderful tacos.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I like to give my big guy a nice sized hunk. Very chewy. works the jaws...


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

I got a 40 lb case of it a coupe weeks ago. Just thawed out 20 lbs and cut it up the other day. Luckily my dogs love it! So far it's been one of the "weirder" things I've butchered on this diet!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ours LOVE beef tongue! It's for sure a favorite here, but it's pricey so unfortunantly I don't buy it often.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Slice these bad boys thin and slow bake........make the best training treat EVER! Doggie crack one of my trainers calls it :thumb:

Of course, mine love it raw too


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I can get pork tongue at a local international grocery store sometimes. Both dogs like it but then they like everything!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine like beef and pork tongue. They get pork tongue more often b/c it is cheaper.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

There's a new grocery store in the building where my beloved Food Lion was (still miss my friendly butcher there) called Wayfields. I understand this is a large grocery chain in other states but it's the first one I've seen in Ga. Anyhow, they have all kinds of strange things in there and tongue is one of them. I haven't bought one yet because they are costly but am tempted each time I go in. I wonder if they'd cut it up for me so I wouldn't have to. It just looks so gross. I think I'll ask next time I'm there!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

If you're "daring" you can find tongue on the menu in most good Jewish delis. I have also enjoyed it as the main protein ingredient in tacos at some little out of the way Mexican places. It's somewhat rich & quite tasty, actually.

For "people consumption", after cooking you will want to peel off the outer layer, which is pretty much like rubber. (Ever prepared conch? Kind of like that.) I used to cook it like I was making corned beef: with pickling salt/spices & garlic in the water. It does, however, take a long time to cook. 

Ok... now I want deli.....


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Liz said:


> We only get it once in a while. My dogs love it but so does my family! It is great in a crockpot. Wonderful tacos.


My daughter and her family are pretty adventerous in the food department. She's told me that when I get ready to buy tongue, she wants some of it to try. I'll have to tell her about your tongue tacos. I'm somewhat less adventerous myself, been trying to work up the courage to try some beef heart. Just don't think it's gonna happen. :suspicious:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

My aunt & uncle are angus ranchers so I have a few of them in the freezer. I wasn't quite sure what the heck to do with them! Guess I will take one out and give them all a treat. So do you cut it small enough for them to chew a little and swallow, or do you give them a really big piece so they have to nom,nom on it??


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Liz said:


> We only get it once in a while. My dogs love it but so does my family! It is great in a crockpot. Wonderful tacos.





Nana52 said:


> My daughter and her family are pretty adventerous in the food department. She's told me that when I get ready to buy tongue, she wants some of it to try. I'll have to tell her about your tongue tacos. I'm somewhat less adventerous myself, been trying to work up the courage to try some beef heart. Just don't think it's gonna happen. :suspicious:


Tongue tacos!! :lol:



Khan said:


> My aunt & uncle are angus ranchers so I have a few of them in the freezer. I wasn't quite sure what the heck to do with them! Guess I will take one out and give them all a treat. So do you cut it small enough for them to chew a little and swallow, or do you give them a really big piece so they have to nom,nom on it??


I gave a large chunk to both the pets so they would get a good ol' jaw workout.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

magicre said:


> we used to eat deli tongue. it was awesome...never had a tongue taco, can't imagine it being anything but good...
> 
> cutting it up or not depends on the dog. when i give the gulper larger pieces, he horks and horks....so smaller pieces for the no nose dog and larger pieces for the dog with a set of choppers.
> 
> it is a great exercise for them, considering the texture.


Haha oh yeah  I also didnt know that tongue was nutritious! I thought it would be similar to something like lung in nutrition. So thanks for that little piece of information, Re :wink:


----------

